# Changes over the years of AC3DS



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Spoiler: speech














Spoiler: trees













Spoiler: bench











I just made these up then so we can see the changed they've made over the past 2 years of development, there's also a few more which i didn't made, including flowers, and the concrete placing around outdoor items.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

The trees from 2011 look better in my opinion. But then again, the quality of the 2011 pic is better so that's probably why


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah I preferred the old trees


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Really? I like the new one. It looks a lot more like the older AC's.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

I prefer the new trees, from far away the old trees leaves looked so flat.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

true, but the old trees did have more detail


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, but I think the new ones look just as good, I just really want to see what they look like during autumn


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

True,

I was kinda disappointed we only saw the trees during the summer/spring


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> True,
> 
> I was kinda disappointed we only saw the trees during the summer/spring


Well to be fair it is summer right now, I think they were just trying to how you get started that's why they didn't really jump aroun from fishing to finding mushrooms to making snowmen.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah it makes sense, but i still would have liked to see some other seasons


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2012)

Good finds Bidoof.



Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: speech
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: speech



Oh no. Now I'm sad . I was really looking forward to those rectangle chat boxes :O, now it's just like it was in previous titles. Oh well.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah i like the rectangle chat boxes, too


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 24, 2012)

I found the rectangle boxes a bit boring. You also forgot cliffs.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

what about le cliffs?


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 24, 2012)

Cliffs look more like their GCN and CF versions in the old trailer. They look more realistic in the new trailer.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

hmm i'll check it out now.

nope, loo the same to me


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

I preferred the old trees and the old chat boxes
Ah well, suppose I'll just have to deal with it..


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah i wouldn't be surprised if they made a few more changes, too


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, I guess there's still time for that, the games surely must nearly be complete if its coming out in Japan in the fall?


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything looks more polished as they progess. 

Off-Topic: You think we'ld get more updates through-out the year?


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Everything looks more polished as they progess.
> 
> Off-Topic: You think we'ld get more updates through-out the year?



most probably, they had dlc for city folk so they will prolly do the same for 3ds. Nintendo already mentioned about dlc for animal crossing so it's probably going to happen, the real question is whether it will be for free or not.


----------



## Envy (Jun 24, 2012)

The trees don't bother me, but having the style of trees first presented would have been refreshing.

I also really hope the quality and detail of the graphics hasn't decreased. I want to believe it's all in the video quality, but I'm afraid that it might not just be the video quality. I think some details have been lost.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Everything looks more polished as they progess.
> 
> Off-Topic: You think we'ld get more updates through-out the year?



yeah we should get another sometime


----------



## Berry (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope there are more benches to choose, I prefer the older benches. I personally was happy about these new text blocks!  And the graphics are really stunning! In the new trailer everything looks so crisp and clear. I like both trees, but I would prefer the newer ones


----------



## Keenan (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the new speech bubbles, but the differences between the trees and benches are very suttle.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope there are special holiday decorations that we can get at holidays, like we can only place on of. Or our decorations change during the holidays, like the street lamps will blink red white and green at Christmas, the clocks will turn into pave clocks at the festivale. Either that or just give us a special holiday decoration during the festivals and events that we can only place one of around our town, and we can only get one, regardless of how many people live in our town since its a town decoration.


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I prefer the benches from the older trailer. I liked the Rectangle text boxes too. Not gonna keep me from getting the game though! haha


----------



## ACking (Jun 25, 2012)

What is dlc? And, I got a 3DS like two weeks ago. Is the AC:3DS trailer still available? Sorry I got off topic. I read dlc and was wondering what it was.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

rashley2010 said:


> I prefer the benches from the older trailer. I liked the Rectangle text boxes too. Not gonna keep me from getting the game though! haha


this



ACking said:


> What is dlc? And, I got a 3DS like two weeks ago. Is the AC:3DS trailer still available? Sorry I got off topic. I read dlc and was wondering what it was.


DLC is downloadable content which Nintendo released for their games, it is like them giving us a gift.
And no, the trailer isn't avaliable


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Spoiler






















Seems like there has been quite a bit of changes on the same house upgrade. The most recent one now has a window on top of the door now.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

i was meaning to post this a while back, but in that last photo does it look candy themed to anyone else?

it looks like there's a doughnut at the top of the door to me


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought too, gingerbread house


----------



## ACking (Jun 25, 2012)

Where can I see this house?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 25, 2012)

Needless to say, the basic house changed a LOT.

I know they're different sizes, upgrades. But my point still stands.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder how the upgrades will work this time, cause when the character is by the huge tv, there is a gap in the wall, but it doesn't look like it's an entrance to a new place, but just part of the same room, it's hard to explain, but it's sort of like how the MySims houses were set up It looks like to me.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 25, 2012)

It looked like it was upstairs. It look look at the doorway, you can sort of see stairs going down.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

I just saw it again, and it does look like that!


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2012)

The houses look a lot better now


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow yeah. It looks like your house has a hallway now or something.


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah looks like a hallway because looks like there is stairs on the right hand side


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Anna said:


> Yeah looks like a hallway because looks like there is stairs on the right hand side



Yes, actually I think that is the exit of your house(not the stairs but if you keep walking straight passed the stairs) They just wanted to show how much you can move your camera in this one to show that wall now probably, I think that was a very cool idea considering we can place stuff on walls and 3 walls isn't enough, we need the fourth as well.


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

if it was a hallway that would be so cool O__O" there would be multiple rooms in one floor and you can maybe hang paintings/clocks or any other wall items in the hallway. awesome


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

I am pretty sure it's just the entrance/exit of your house just shown from a different view.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Really? I like the new one. It looks a lot more like the older AC's.



I agree


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah it best to stay with the classic, I just hope that there are not noticeable holes in the trees were the fruit is like there was in city folk.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 950
> 
> View attachment 951
> 
> ...


the ones from 2010 look so crap now



X66x66 said:


> View attachment 952
> 
> Wow yeah. It looks like your house has a hallway now or something.


i like how it has the wallpaper on it now



Superpenguin said:


> I am pretty sure it's just the entrance/exit of your house just shown from a different view.


this


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

From attachment 952, yeah, that is the front door most likely. There are stairs on the side leading up so coming from the previous titles, that is normally where the door is.

But I'm liking how much the houses have improved.


----------



## ACking (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you notice on the pic with the hallway that one wall is blue and the other is white? Can u customize separate walls?


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

ACking said:


> Did you notice on the pic with the hallway that one wall is blue and the other is white? Can u customize separate walls?



yup 

i posted this somewhere lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yup
> 
> i posted this somewhere lol



Oh boy. I'm gonna feng shui the crap out of my AC3DS house with separate colored walls.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh boy. I'm gonna feng shui the crap out of my AC3DS house with separate colored walls.



I never feng shui'd.

It seemed pointless, it looks ugly, and idc about HRA


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I never feng shui'd.
> 
> It seemed pointless, it looks ugly, and idc about HRA



Gotta trust in the geomancy man, feng shui everything to get your positive qi flowing. lol

It looks good if you can find the right things to do it with. Plus it's something fun to do if you get bored later on in the game.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

I might try it in AC3DS though, because ive always wanted to. i just never did


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ..and idc about HRA



but hra might be pretty useful in the 3ds version to compete with other friends/streetpassers. And i hope they give out free furniture and other stuff depending on the amount of points you are awarded.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

unique said:


> but hra might be pretty useful in the 3ds version to compete with other friends/streetpassers. And i hope they give out free furniture and other stuff depending on the amount of points you are awarded.


They give out house models once you reach certain amounts of points.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 26, 2012)

It sounds so weird saying: "Changes over the years in AC3DS", but true as it did take a few years. Something tells me this is the most speculated Animal Crossing yet.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah but house models sucked, we should get something else


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

I liked getting the House models, it actually made HRA worth it.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 29, 2012)

I prefer the "new" speech bubbles.

I liked the older trees better.

As for the bench, I would rather have the old ones, as they are bigger and have more planks of wood.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 29, 2012)

The older trees are so much better. I'm really upset they changed them


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

Am I one of the only ones that likes the new trees? They are the classics and don't look flat.

I also like the new speech bubbles, they are not blocks anymore.

I did like the old benches better, but eh they are about the same.


----------



## ACking (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Am I one of the only ones that likes the new trees? They are the classics and don't look flat.


 I honestly was upset when they changed the trees completely. I was so happy when thy brought back the classic trees an they weren't flat!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

ACking said:


> I honestly was upset when they changed the trees completely. I was so happy when thy brought back the classic trees an they weren't flat!



Same, I was like "Why did they change the look of the trees, they don't really look that good." Cause honestly they only looked good when the sun was shining on them, though I have to be honest, they did look great in Autumn, but we have yet to see the other trees in autumn, and I am expecting to be BLOWN away!


----------



## ACking (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Same, I was like "Why did they change the look of the trees, they don't really look that good." Cause honestly they only looked good when the sun was shining on them, though I have to be honest, they did look great in Autumn, but we have yet to see the other trees in autumn, and I am expecting to be BLOWN away!


I'm expecting the seasons to be beautiful.
Maybe by winter have trees loose all leaves and decorate them. I'd love that


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

ACking said:


> I'm expecting the seasons to be beautiful.
> Maybe by winter have trees loose all leaves and decorate them. I'd love that



The trees do get lights on them that light up in the night, I just hope they look nicer inAC3DS though, they haven't really looked so great in any of the versions. The leaves sort of have to be there, makes no sense seeing a beehve fall out of tree with no leaves lol, same with money and furniture lol.


----------



## ACking (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The trees do get lights on them that light up in the night, I just hope they look nicer inAC3DS though, they haven't really looked so great in any of the versions. The leaves sort of have to be there, makes no sense seeing a beehve fall out of tree with no leaves lol, same with money and furniture lol.


Tru. I didn't consider that. It's just, I hate the way the leaves look in the winter. Wouldn't it be cool if houses ha like small icicles on them in winter? Winter needs to be a better season because, half way though it im begging it to be spring already.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Am I one of the only ones that likes the new trees? They are the classics and don't look flat.
> 
> I also like the new speech bubbles, they are not blocks anymore.
> 
> I did like the old benches better, but eh they are about the same.



I thought the same thing, I felt like the only one that liked the new trees xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I thought the same thing, I felt like the only one that liked the new trees xD



I did think they were a bit builky with the leaves at first, now I don't.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 29, 2012)

I dunno, I just liked how the older trees weren't in the usual triangle shape


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the tree's are kinda fine, i mean, sure i liked the old trees. But we only saw a limited amount of footage on them.
So when the game does come, we'll play and see these trees daily and not care about the old trees anymore


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think the tree's are kinda fine, i mean, sure i liked the old trees. But we only saw a limited amount of footage on them.
> So when the game does come, we'll play and see these trees daily and not care about the old trees anymore



Yeah I agree, I just wonder what they look like snow covered.
Does anyone think that Nintendo is playing the game through all the seasons to make sure it works? lol.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah i wish they showed all seasons in the last trailer

and probably


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd like them to change the trees every season. Well kinda.

Winter-no leaves, snow on branches
Spring-buds, by late spring the buds get big
Summer-just trees
Fall-red, brown and gold leaves. in early fall, there are a lot of leaves, but by late fall there are almost no leaves at all.

Then, of course, there's evergreen trees


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I'd like them to change the trees every season. Well kinda.
> 
> Winter-no leaves, snow on branches
> Spring-buds, by late spring the buds get big
> ...



I dont like the leaves fall off idea, cause when items fall out, then it would seem unrealistic.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah, no leaves on trees would be a bad idea.
maybe if some trees lost their leaves, but still.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jul 1, 2012)

S'all good!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

I hope the autumn grass is a prettier color, I never really liked it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah, this is something i think everyone hates.
Its just a really ugly color


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah it was like the color of the leaves in winter, YUCK! I don't want it bright red or anything, just a nice browinish color.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I hope the autumn grass is a prettier color, I never really liked it.



yeah, the colour was disgusting


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 1, 2012)

http://images.wikia.com/animalcrossing/images/a/aa/Autumn.jpg

http://acwwhappiness.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/ac-3ds-video-still-autumn-2-2.jpg

What's so gross about it?


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> http://images.wikia.com/animalcrossing/images/a/aa/Autumn.jpg
> 
> http://acwwhappiness.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/ac-3ds-video-still-autumn-2-2.jpg
> 
> What's so gross about it?



it looks really weird, it's practically purple :6


----------



## Sam (Jul 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I dont like the leaves fall off idea, cause when items fall out, then it would seem unrealistic.



Because fridges falling out of trees isn't unreslistic In the first place?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> Because fridges falling out of trees isn't unreslistic In the first place?



Honestly I knew someone would say this. The furniture falls out as the leaf icon, so yes it is pretty realistic, when I saw my first leaf fall from a tree, I thought that was all it was lol.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> it looks really weird, it's practically purple :6



this.

like grass is never that color


I wouldn't mind orange


----------



## ACking (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the grass color especially in the AC:3DS picture.


----------



## 22spike20 (Jul 2, 2012)

i agree 100%


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this.
> 
> like grass is never that color
> 
> ...



Orange would be good, even an orange-brown colour.


----------



## Envy (Jul 2, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I dont like the leaves fall off idea, cause when items fall out, then it would seem unrealistic.



There are so many logical inconsistencies in the Animal Crossing series that... you can't honestly be thinking that's a serious argument, right?

There's already a logical inconsistency in the way the trees go from Winter to Spring - They turn green, then some bloom after they turn green. That doesn't make any sense.



Bidoof said:


> yeah, no leaves on trees would be a bad idea.
> maybe if some trees lost their leaves, but still.



"but still" what? Leaves falling off of trees is something that I really want.

Evergreens, palm trees, and fruit trees would not lose leaves. Simple.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

Envy said:


> There are so many logical inconsistencies in the Animal Crossing series that... you can't honestly be thinking that's a serious argument, right?
> 
> There's already a logical inconsistency in the way the trees go from Winter to Spring - They turn green, then some bloom after they turn green. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...



seriously, chill.
We're stating our opinions, you don't need to flame us for it.
Yes, i disagree with opinions, but i don't flame them. I leave them as is and respect them for their opinion.
It's about time you do the same


----------



## ACking (Jul 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> seriously, chill.
> We're stating our opinions, you don't need to flame us for it.
> Yes, i disagree with opinions, but i don't flame them. I leave them as is and respect them for their opinion.
> It's about time you do the same


Thank you. Some people still need to learn this.


----------



## Envy (Jul 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> seriously, chill.
> We're stating our opinions, you don't need to flame us for it.
> Yes, i disagree with opinions, but i don't flame them. I leave them as is and respect them for their opinion.
> It's about time you do the same



...'Flame'? Does anybody really even know what that means anymore? Merely arguing with what somebody says does not constitute 'flaming'. Calling them idiots and other personal attacks is the bare minimum of what 'flaming' is.

I realize the first half of that post could have come off a bit rude, but I did not mean it that way.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 3, 2012)

The grass being that purple color is to make it look realistic, because that is what really happens. If I had any pictures to show you, I would, but I live in the mountains. I'm surrounded by forests, and every autumn when the leaves finally fall, when you look around all that red and orange and the decayed leaves start to turn purple, then a light brown.

Also, if you wanna get into more realisms, the leaf icon for furniture is a pull on japanese folklore, where tanuki and foxes would shapeshift leaves into other objects. Which in the AC world would be Nook and Redd.

Also also, Envy wasn't flaming, she made good points. I would like for the normal trees to lose their leaves in winter, would make it look a lot nicer.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

i really dont want to start anything but the staff these days are kinda useless (like i dont want to sound rude, but like they do nothing) - [size=-2]unless they do stuff that i dont know about it but it doens't seem like it[/size] so i'll add my 2 cents when needed.



Prof Gallows said:


> Also also, Envy wasn't flaming, she made good points.



to me, flaming is "trash talk, spam, rude, and arguing"

_you can't honestly be thinking that's a serious argument, right?_
- LOL! yep defs not flaming HAHAHA

_"but still" what? Leaves falling off of trees is something that I really want.

Evergreens, palm trees, and fruit trees would not lose leaves. Simple._
- Yeah. this isn't flaming at all.

*NOW ENOUGH ON THAT LETS GET ON TOPIC 8)*




Prof Gallows said:


> The grass being that purple color is to make it look realistic, because that is what really happens. If I had any pictures to show you, I would, but I live in the mountains. I'm surrounded by forests, and every autumn when the leaves finally fall, when you look around all that red and orange and the decayed leaves start to turn purple, then a light brown.


grass here doesn't turn purple or anything, stays green all year round, so yeah i wouldn't know.
Like, i wouldn't care _that_ much if they kept it purple, but i would like orange


----------



## Frisket (Jul 3, 2012)

I like purple - it gives it a deep woodland feel!


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh. Where I live, the grass kinda wilts in the winter, so it's an orange-brown colour.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Also also, Envy wasn't flaming, she made good points. I would like for the normal trees to lose their leaves in winter, would make it look a lot nicer.



Okay, then I go shake a tree with no leaves, and a beehive falls out, that seems weird since it has no leaves so it just appears. So all furniture/bells/beehives will have to move to evergreens only. Bugs that fall down on like a string(spiders, bagworms) are fine with no leaves.


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> grass here doesn't turn purple or anything, stays green all year round, so yeah i wouldn't know.



Hahaha yeh. If anything, the grass is greener in autumn and wilted/brown in summer.

I wish they had little collections of leaf litter around the trees in autumn. Not a huge amount, just a few small leaves here and there at the base.  I think it would fit in nicely with the mushrooms.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> Hahaha yeh. If anything, the grass is greener in autumn and wilted/brown in summer.
> 
> I wish they had little collections of leaf litter around the trees in autumn. Not a huge amount, just a few small leaves here and there at the base.  I think it would fit in nicely with the mushrooms.



Sounds interesting.


----------



## ACking (Jul 3, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> I wish they had little collections of leaf litter around the trees in autumn. Not a huge amount, just a few small leaves here and there at the base.  I think it would fit in nicely with the mushrooms.


I like this idea ?


----------



## sunate (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the way the old bench looks better.


----------



## ACking (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the older benches as well


----------



## Bree (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, wow. I didn't even notice they changed the look of stuff.
Thanks for this!


----------



## ACking (Jul 3, 2012)

Bree said:


> Oh, wow. I didn't even notice they changed the look of stuff.
> Thanks for this!


If u watch the new trailer for AC:3DS (came out June 21) u'll c how much Nintendo has changed things.


----------



## Bree (Jul 3, 2012)

ACking said:


> If u watch the new trailer for AC:3DS (came out June 21) u'll c how much Nintendo has changed things.



Believe me, I've watched ALL trailers like a 1,000,000 each. >,<
I was just too much in awe to realize the new look of stuff C:


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> Hahaha yeh. If anything, the grass is greener in autumn and wilted/brown in summer.
> 
> I wish they had little collections of leaf litter around the trees in autumn. Not a huge amount, just a few small leaves here and there at the base.  I think it would fit in nicely with the mushrooms.


yeah, i always wanted this to happen



Bree said:


> Oh, wow. I didn't even notice they changed the look of stuff.
> Thanks for this!


youre welcome


----------



## cambell600 (Jul 10, 2012)

I loved the old speech  
I like the new trees
I liked the old benches


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

I liked the old speech name bubble, but I love the new speech bubble with the all the dialogue.


----------



## Twyster (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm new. Can I give a few thoughts?



Superpenguin said:


> Okay, then I go shake a tree with no leaves, and a beehive falls out, that seems weird since it has no leaves so it just appears. So all furniture/bells/beehives will have to move to evergreens only. Bugs that fall down on like a string(spiders, bagworms) are fine with no leaves.



What? Why? No beehives in winter, simple. Instead, clumps of snow may fall on you and cover you in snow which you have to struggle free from like a pitfall. The trees keep one or two leaves in winter, which you can shake for guaranteed furniture until all the leaves are gone, at which point the empty tree(s) are out of furniture 'till spring. No bells in winter except from evergreens AND palm trees. Sure, winter becomes a bit harsher, but that season needs more love anyway, so they should replace such "summer" activities with things like making ice sculptures and snowmen, having snowball fights, shoveling snow and ice fishing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2012)

Actually Summer and Spring are the bare/ no event seasons, they are the bug and fish seasons. Autumn and Winter are the bare/no bug and fish but many holiday seasosns.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2012)

Notice that the 2011 trees have oranges (the one without may have just been picked). Can we see a 2012 tree with oranges for a better comparison? I just want to confirm that a change in tree color is real and not just a different type of tree.

I like the 2012 tree better.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

So you want a 2011 orange tree compared with a 2012 orange tree?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 15, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> So you want a 2011 orange tree compared with a 2012 orange tree?



Apparently so, though I think the only fruit showed in the 2012 trailer were cherries.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> So you want a 2011 orange tree compared with a 2012 orange tree?



If its possible, that would be nice.

Then again...I also noticed the grass on the 2012 side was darker too, maybe the trees get darker in the summer and the 2011 picture was taken in the spring.....


----------



## Cherrypie (Jul 15, 2012)

I liked the old speech dialogue and the old benches (but there are so little difference in the benches that I am not really bothered) and I used to love the old trees, but now maybe I like that the original trees have came back. Has anybody noticed that the grass has changed too? Love the new grass - so much more real! I still wish that they could make the grass strands pop out (not a whole big lot, just 1/3 of the person's shoe. It would be so relaxing seeing as you walk through the silky grass that is shuffles against your feet. ) Even though the grass actually _looks_ real, is stray grass really as flat as paper? Especially grass that never once in all of the years have been mowed by a lawn mower. What do you think?

Lots of love,

Cherrypie


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't mind if it went a little bit above your shoes as long as you can still see your shoes clearly


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> If its possible, that would be nice.
> 
> Then again...I also noticed the grass on the 2012 side was darker too, maybe the trees get darker in the summer and the 2011 picture was taken in the spring.....


I'll try get this done



Cherrypie said:


> I liked the old speech dialogue and the old benches (but there are so little difference in the benches that I am not really bothered) and I used to love the old trees, but now maybe I like that the original trees have came back. Has anybody noticed that the grass has changed too? Love the new grass - so much more real! I still wish that they could make the grass strands pop out (not a whole big lot, just 1/3 of the person's shoe. It would be so relaxing seeing as you walk through the silky grass that is shuffles against your feet. ) Even though the grass actually _looks_ real, is stray grass really as flat as paper? Especially grass that never once in all of the years have been mowed by a lawn mower. What do you think?
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> Cherrypie



Hmm, idc if grass pops out.
But i'll do a grass comparison for you


----------



## ILuvJapanAndAnime:3 (Jul 23, 2012)

So Since Theres A WiiFit (Japanese Trailer) Maybe We Will Get Other Game Systems It Looks Like Theres Gonna Be More Themed Furniture So I Want A Pikmin Set A Pokemon Set And A Zelda Set And Pokemon Mario Etc Pants And Shoes Inmagine Pikachu Pants! And Since Tortimer Is Not There I Hope He Is Still There What R We Gonna Get April Fools St Patricks Day Etc P.s My Butt Hurts D:


----------



## ILuvJapanAndAnime:3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Another Thing In The TGS11 Trailer I Can See A Gracie Lamp So I Think Shes Bak And Another Wut Happed Tom Nook We Havent Seen Him Since 2011


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 23, 2012)

Tom runs the StreetPass models home area in AC3DS, he's a real estate agent while Tommy or Timmy, or probably both after you upgrade all the way, takes over Nook's.

I'm all for game system furniture and themed sets. Also, there is an edit button if you want to add more onto your post so you don't have to post twice.


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wait, was it ever confirmed that he runs the model homes?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 23, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Wait, was it ever confirmed that he runs the model homes?



It was heavily implied, and would make the most sense.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Wait, was it ever confirmed that he runs the model homes?





Prof Gallows said:


> It was heavily implied, and would make the most sense.



this. I thought everyone knew about this. oh well


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jul 23, 2012)

personally, i like the first of all three changes...
also, i noticed something in the e3 trailer, it was winter and there were no lights on the cedars... do you think they're going to stop doing that?


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> personally, i like the first of all three changes...
> also, i noticed something in the e3 trailer, it was winter and there were no lights on the cedars... do you think they're going to stop doing that?



lights on the cedars only happen around christmas/new years- we have no time of telling what date it was in the trailer.
But i'm pretty sure lights will return


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> lights on the cedars only happen around christmas/new years- we have no time of telling what date it was in the trailer.
> But i'm pretty sure lights will return



okay good! because i really liked that. i would actually spam my town with cedars to have them light up! haha
but also, and i think it was mentioned before, the grass has changed too. before it was more light and more shape-distinct. in the direct, it is more dark and shadowed/blended.

edit: then again, it could just be the quality difference in the pictures..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2012)

The lights start showing up in the trees like a few weeks or so before Christmas, then go away after New Years.

They'll return, it's one of those things that just can't be taken out of the series.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 24, 2012)

The grass really only looks different probably because it was a different season, I really like the grass in this version.


----------



## Himawari (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the new dialogue box more than the rectangular one. It reminds me of the GameCube Animal Crossing, and the rectangular one is too plain. Perhaps the game will let you choose what shape you want for the dialogue boxes? I like the shape of the new trees more, but the shading in the leaves is more varied in the old ones. There are light greens on top of dark greens, but in the new ones they're all just dark green. I don't care that much about the benches, but I do prefer the old ones a little over the new ones.


----------



## Mr.Saturn (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the square speech bubble is much better


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 1, 2012)

wow I just watched the early trailers again(cause i like the music) and the trees really looked awful, the leaves went down so low, and the sunshine affect on the ground really took away from the flowers, so glad that is fixed. And the funniest thing was when the girl entered a house, her feet were going crazy! It was so funny to see her feet, oh they really improved on the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 1, 2012)

It was still in beta back then though. lol

I'm really happy they improved everything since then. But it's nice when developers show their game in progress, instead of hushing it up until the very end.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 6, 2012)

I definitely like all the new.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the new trees alot more, to be honest. 
They look a bit darker, and because of that i think they look like the first game's tree's!


----------



## Winona (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah exactly, they look like the old trees. And I like the old trees, BUT I wanted something new. Ok, since the game is very new and innovative in so many other ways, it's ok. But I still prefered the trees from the first trailer and screenshots.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 6, 2012)

Winona said:


> Yeah exactly, they look like the old trees. And I like the old trees, BUT I wanted something new. Ok, since the game is very new and innovative in so many other ways, it's ok. But I still prefered the trees from the first trailer and screenshots.


I thought the brighter color of the trees, fruit, and stumps looked pretty nice at first too, but the glare quickly got to me. x.x Seems to me like it'd be kind of an eyesore overtime.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the old trees better, but I agree with everyone that they are a little bright. I liked that they looked a little taller. But, the new trees are cute, and I'm sure I will grow to like them.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Honestly I knew someone would say this. The furniture falls out as the leaf icon, so yes it is pretty realistic, when I saw my first leaf fall from a tree, I thought that was all it was lol.



OMG this brings me back to my first memory of the leaf furniture. I remember the first day I got the game I tried to put a piece of furniture outside bc i thought thats what the commecial showed and when it dropped as a leaf I was soooo upset bc I thought it changed or that I lost it lol


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 29, 2012)

I like the speech and trees from '11, but the '12 bench is cool. 
Shame they changed the trees, I really liked the new design from 2011 and then they went and put it back to old ac trees. What's up with that?!
Of course, they might use either tree design for the actual game. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> wow I just watched the early trailers again(cause i like the music) and the trees really looked awful, the leaves went down so low, and the sunshine affect on the ground really took away from the flowers, so glad that is fixed. And the funniest thing was when the girl entered a house, her feet were going crazy! It was so funny to see her feet, oh they really improved on the game.



Haha  lol, I just watched that trailer. You're right about the girl entering the house- she looks like she's walking on ice! xD


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Feb 16, 2014)

froggy27 said:


> Haha  lol, I just watched that trailer. You're right about the girl entering the house- she looks like she's walking on ice! xD



I know this topic is old, but which trailer are you talking about? I don't see any early trailers with a girl entering a house.


----------

